
Intel vs. AMD Processor Security: Who Makes the Safest CPUs? - myhw
https://www.tomshardware.com/features/intel-amd-most-secure-processors
======
brian_herman__
Neither they both have closed source code that cannot be audited or even
disabled.
[https://libreboot.org/faq.html#intel](https://libreboot.org/faq.html#intel)
[https://libreboot.org/faq.html#amd](https://libreboot.org/faq.html#amd)

